# Why My Visa taking so long? its been nearly 2 months & still nothing from Fitness1st



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

*Why My Visa taking so long? its been nearly 2 months & still nothing from Fitness1st*

Got a job in Fitness first and signed the contract sometime in August 2012, i was advised it will take Maximum 8 weeks but it will come before that.

well its nearly 8 weeks and still they its in a process.

All I want to know is am I being paranoid that they are going to refuse the visa or its just normal process some gets early and some gets even after 8 weeks...

Regards

Ali


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

they can do it in under 2 weeks. it says you are from UK. UK passport?
should be no issues whatsoever.

They're stalling.

Maybe they keep a bunch of people 'on the hook' to ensure a steady stream of staff to cover churn?


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

vantage said:


> they can do it in under 2 weeks. it says you are from UK. UK passport?
> should be no issues whatsoever.
> 
> They're stalling.
> ...


It took 2.5 months during the summer for me. You'd think they would have had it done before Ramadan but.......

Once I had the pink permit, it was about 1.5 weeks of blood tests, Emirates ID fingerprinting, insurance forms and waiting until I got that residence stamp. 

Lean on the PRO at your employer. Some pressure doesn't hurt, but yelling does nothing here.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> they can do it in under 2 weeks. it says you are from UK. UK passport?
> should be no issues whatsoever.
> 
> They're stalling.
> ...


thank you


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Roadworrier said:


> It took 2.5 months during the summer for me. You'd think they would have had it done before Ramadan but.......
> 
> Once I had the pink permit, it was about 1.5 weeks of blood tests, Emirates ID fingerprinting, insurance forms and waiting until I got that residence stamp.
> 
> Lean on the PRO at your employer. Some pressure doesn't hurt, but yelling does nothing here.


Oh dear so more waiting time come for other things!!!!!!!! Oh wellI guess thats Dubai for you.
thank you


----------



## Cran (Sep 11, 2012)

ash.naz said:


> Got a job in Fitness first and signed the contract sometime in August 2012, i was advised it will take Maximum 8 weeks but it will come before that.
> 
> well its nearly 8 weeks and still they its in a process.
> 
> ...


Hi

I'm in the exact same position as yourself with Fitness First, I posted on here about it a couple of weeks ago. I had a start date for august but I'm still waiting. I have got more info now though, private message me and I'll fill you in if you want?


----------

